# Dried foods



## Lilithlee (Jul 31, 2011)

I was reading an article in tortoiselibary and I got curious. Does anyone feed there tortoise dry fruit, or veggies?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 31, 2011)

Lilithlee said:


> I was reading an article in tortoiselibary and I got curious. Does anyone feed there tortoise dry fruit, or veggies?



I dry weeds and dark green leafy veggies, then mix them 50/50 w/ soaked Marion Red Sticks, as a part of my torts' overall diet. 

My torts rarely get fruit, other than a strawberry each, about once a month, as a treat...much more throws off their digestion (diahrrea).

OTOH, some tortoises (redfoots, for instance) eat some fruit naturally, and dried fruit might be fine for them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2011)

I've always been afraid to use dried fruits because of the sulpher they use in the drying process.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think she is referring to a small bit about storing excess produce- drying foods at home when they are in season, etc. (http://tortoiselibrary.com/omni-diet.html)

Home-dried foods do not last as long, and loose some nutrients in the process- but can offer a lot of cheap nutrition and variety in the off-seasons. I have not bothered myself, but I've heard from others who have done it and their torts have eaten it. 

I only tossed that bit in since I hear so often from people who are frustrated because they buy a bunch of produce and their tortoises only eat a little of it before it starts to go bad.


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 31, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> I think she is referring to a small bit about storing excess produce- drying foods at home when they are in season, etc. (http://tortoiselibrary.com/omni-diet.html)
> 
> Home-dried foods do not last as long, and loose some nutrients in the process- but can offer a lot of cheap nutrition and variety in the off-seasons. I have not bothered myself, but I've heard from others who have done it and their torts have eaten it.
> 
> I only tossed that bit in since I hear so often from people who are frustrated because they buy a bunch of produce and their tortoises only eat a little of it before it starts to go bad.



Yep that's what I was thinking. I was just seeing what other thought. Guess I should have been more specific. Sorry about that.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it's a great idea, especially for the winter months. I am freezing some of the squash that I am growing to use during the winter months.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 31, 2011)

I dry nutritious weeds, like alfalfa, clover, dandelion, plantain, strawberry leaf, raspberry leaf, rose and hibiscus petals, etc, and in the winter I sprinkle it on the grocery bought greens.


----------

